# Chocolate Stud - Virginia



## johnsor1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Woodstream's Rippin Kokamo MH (Mo) 

Sire: Shady Pine's King Cole of Dare MH QAA 
Dam: Windmere's Hooked on Emma MH

Requirements: Dam's OFA hips and elbows with a current brucellosis test. 

Details: 

Fee ($500 or pup - choice of Woodstream Labs)
Color (Chocolate), Hips (Good), Elbows (Normal), EIC (Clear) and CNM (Clear)
Beautiful dog with excellent features, approximately 80 pounds, powerful build, hard charger (drive), great marker with excellent blind skills
Mo is our pet (great in the house), AKC hunt test competitor and hunting dog
Pedigree: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=88600
 Robert Johnson
Woodstreamlabs.com
804 712 3384


----------

